# Please help Id



## JL15219 (Jan 2, 2008)

Here is the pic of the fish


----------



## kingofmalawi (Mar 9, 2004)

no idea any better pics maybe a juvie red devil i dont keep americans so yhe if not i saw some peacocks at my lfs that were advertised as tangerine peacocks that looked similar to this but there are no eggs spots n the body shape is weird


----------



## SinisterKisses (Feb 24, 2004)

Baby RD/midas.


----------



## JL15219 (Jan 2, 2008)

I bought it a my lfs yesterday...they didnt even know what it was. I thought midas or RD but they some juvies there and they didnt look like the Red Devil or Midas...I thought it was some kind of peacock but I dont really know :-?


----------



## westwood8183 (Jun 15, 2003)

Looks like midas/rd to me as well.


----------



## a7oneal (Dec 30, 2004)

SinisterKisses said:


> Baby RD/midas.


Concur.


----------



## gage (Feb 7, 2007)

yup, RD/Midas


----------

